# UDS propane mod question



## div (Jan 17, 2010)

Thinking about moding one of my drums with a propane burner but my question here is being a big drum doing a 14 hour cook would a single propane tank cover that cook ? Tanks around here are 19 bucks for refills so that could get expensive.

Now that I think about it ... being vertical would I need to add a water pan closer to the bottom of the drum ?  I looked around the forums a  bit but didnt find really what I was looking for so if someone has a link or more info that I could read up on that would be great.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## mgnorcal (Jan 17, 2010)

A good thread here on propane tank and burn time
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74606

Length of burn on a tank will depend on what BTU burner you use, but a 15,000 BTU might work and 20 lb LP would last you about 29 hrs. at 100%.

A drip pan to keep the grease off the burner would be good, but I wouldn't try a water pan.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 17, 2010)

I would think you should be fine on one tank. I have my big 8.5 ft smoker which takes a lot to heat and I am able to run my smokes for 14 hours and I am running a turkey fryer burner with a high pressure regulator so it eats up a bit a gas. I bet you wouldn't need very big of a burner in a UDS to heat it.


----------



## ddave (Jan 17, 2010)

You'll have no problem on the burn time with a single tank.  I've fired my SnP for 18 hours straight with the Afterburner and had plenty of propane left.  

I think the difficulty you will have is keeping the temp low enough without the flame going out.  A water pan will help there.  They really knock the efficiency down in a UDS.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 17, 2010)

Anyone have any pictures of a UDS running on a propane burner?


----------



## hog warden (Jan 17, 2010)

This might help......or not:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=83491


If you stick with it to the end, you may find the part where I did a long sausage smoke and concluded I used 2# of propane or about $1.50 for the entire smoke. 

Try that again when it's below zero out and that figure will change. Do it again next summer when it's 90* out and I may not be able to throttle the temps down enough to use propane at all. I may switch to using an electric hot plate then.

Far from perfect, but functional if you are willing to keep an eye on it.


----------



## div (Jan 17, 2010)

I remember a post awhile back for a site that sold all parts n burners for modding to propane  ... just cant seem to find it


----------



## hog warden (Jan 18, 2010)

This is one source for parts:

http://www.tejassmokers.com/

One burner option for a drum would be to use their manifold/venturi, connected with with a length of 3/4 black gas pipe. You drill a series of small holes in the side of the pipe and that's your burner. You need some type of lighter inside the barrel. For safety reasons, you might want a thermocouple hooked to a gas cutoff valve. 

But having that burner in the bottom of the barrel means you remove your entire stack if you want to add more chips.....or use an external smoke generator and pump the smoke in. 

BTW, what are you intending to smoke in this drum?


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Starting with a full tank, 14 hours is a breeze. I can get around 25-27 hours per tank, but it's not a big deal because I always have two tanks on the ready. GOOD LUCK MY FRIEND.


----------



## div (Jan 19, 2010)

I was thinkin about making a door on the side for that and I wanted to convert the top with a small motor and a couple rotisserie spikets...plus im think about smokin just about anything in there ... in the winter time I should be able to keep the temps low enough for jerkey yummmm


----------

